# HELP my tortoise developed some brown markings on its plastron



## Amy13__a

Hi my juvenile tortoise is almost 1. I’m slightly worried as it’s plastron has developed some brown markings. Is this normal? And the black spots aren’t as black anymore.

I also noticed what I think is a wound. I’m not sure what happeend but it seems to be healing from when I first saw it .

what can I do? Or any advice? Much appreciated


----------



## purplepixie

Amy13__a said:


> View attachment 361479
> 
> Hi my juvenile tortoise is almost 1. I’m slightly worried as it’s plastron has developed some brown markings. Is this normal? And the black spots aren’t as black anymore.
> 
> I also noticed what I think is a wound. I’m not sure what happeend but it seems to be healing from when I first saw it .
> 
> what can I do? Or any advice? Much appreciated


Are you talking about the small cross above the black?
If so it could be anything. But if you press on it and it spreads then you need a vet. If you think its a wound then just bathe with diluted betadene or the like. If you are really worried or you tortoise goes off food or is lathagic. Then a vet is needed:0)


----------



## SueBoyle

Amy13__a said:


> View attachment 361479
> 
> Hi my juvenile tortoise is almost 1. I’m slightly worried as it’s plastron has developed some brown markings. Is this normal? And the black spots aren’t as black anymore.
> 
> I also noticed what I think is a wound. I’m not sure what happeend but it seems to be healing from when I first saw it .
> 
> what can I do? Or any advice? Much appreciated





Amy13__a said:


> View attachment 361479
> 
> Hi my juvenile tortoise is almost 1. I’m slightly worried as it’s plastron has developed some brown markings. Is this normal? And the black spots aren’t as black anymore.
> 
> I also noticed what I think is a wound. I’m not sure what happeend but it seems to be healing from when I first saw it .
> 
> what can I do? Or any advice? Much appreciated


Are you sure it’s that young as it’s the size of a much older tortoise. I’m suspecting a metabolic problem as the plastron is very worn underneath for such a youngster, indicating that it is walking close to the ground and not on tiptoes. Overfeeding, lack of uvb or d3 supplements can cause this. Do you have pics from above and from the side?


----------

